# What kind of scopes, how to mount them?



## barlamech (May 9, 2006)

Getting old, can't focus on sights like I used to. Wondering about putting scopes on my M1911, 586, 22/45, don't know where to begin. 

What do I need for scopes and mounts, and how much dollars and damage will a gunsmith cost me?


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

barlamech said:


> Getting old, can't focus on sights like I used to. Wondering about putting scopes on my M1911, 586, 22/45, don't know where to begin.
> 
> What do I need for scopes and mounts, and how much dollars and damage will a gunsmith cost me?


I can only offer another option,If youre eyes are like mine and getting tricky in low light try the lasers,I prefer the CTC lasergrips.especially on my CCW.If youre just talking about help sighting at the range others will be here to offer their help.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

barlamech said:


> Wondering about putting scopes on my M1911, 586, 22/45, don't know where to begin.
> 
> What do I need for scopes and mounts, and how much dollars and damage will a gunsmith cost me?


When I've used scopes on handguns the best ones for me were fixed power around 2X.

Are you able to do any of your own work? Putting a scope mount on a Ruger 22/45 is as easy as tightening 3 screws.

Which 22/45 do you have? Brownells sells a scope mount that you can put on yourself.
http://www.brownells.com/aspx/NS/st...?p=11061&title=SCOPE+MOUNT+BASE,+4-1/8",+BLUE

For 1911's 
http://www.brownells.com/aspx/NS/store/ProductDetail.aspx?p=16128&title=1911+AUTO+GP+SCOPEMOUNT

I didn't see anything for 586's but the number for Brownells is 1-800-741-0015. 
Give them a call and see what they have.


----------



## ApocalypseWoman (Oct 22, 2006)

I don't know if I'm putting this in the right category or not, but I really didn't want to start a new thread for something as little as this, and I feel it's related in some way to this topic.

I'm interested in spotting scopes. I've heard that the Yukon 20x50x50 Wide Angle spotting scope and the Yukon 100X spotting scope are fairly good quality, and have a rather low price tag. The 20x50x50 is only around $74 if purchased on the internet from http://www.milcompass.com/spottingscope.htm

Does anyone else know whether these would do the trick, or are their other good quality spotting scopes, which don't come with a high price tag?

Cheers...


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

I have red dot scopes on my bullseye guns. I prefer slide mounts for the 1911. I keep the zero even when the slide to frame fit starts to loosen. Here are some pics.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

ApocalypseWoman said:


> I'm interested in spotting scopes. I've heard that the Yukon 20x50x50 Wide Angle spotting scope and the Yukon 100X spotting scope are fairly good quality, and have a rather low price tag. The 20x50x50 is only around $74 if purchased on the internet from http://www.milcompass.com/spottingscope.htm
> 
> Does anyone else know whether these would do the trick, or are their other good quality spotting scopes, which don't come with a high price tag?
> 
> Cheers...


My advice is to try to find one of these to spend some time with before you buy. If you can't find the exact model you want try to find one with the same specs and in the same price range. Spend some time looking through it (10-15 mins) so you can decide if it works well for you (ie, no eye strain, headaches, sharp image, good quality, well built, etc.). Don't be in a rush to get one that will "get you by". Now is the time NOT to buy and save a little more money to buy one you like and can use for many years, not after you spend your money on something that doesn't work or gives you headaches.


----------



## ApocalypseWoman (Oct 22, 2006)

Cheers...


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

ApocalypseWoman said:


> Cheers...


???


----------



## ApocalypseWoman (Oct 22, 2006)

Cheers means thank you. Hence I was saying thank you for the information you gave me.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

ApocalypseWoman said:


> Cheers means thank you. Hence I was saying thank you for the information you gave me.


OK, it also means thank you or so long. :mrgreen:

You're welcome.


----------



## ApocalypseWoman (Oct 22, 2006)

*Spotting Scopes*

With regards to spotting scopes, I've been doing a bit of research on http://www.swfa.com . Obviously like anything you can spend a lot of money *well into the thousands*. However I've seen a couple which seem to be pretty good, for a small amount of price. If anyone has any experience or knowledge of any of these, it'd be greatly appreciated.

* Burris 20-60x80 Landmark Spotter http://www.swfa.com/pc-6488-44-burris-20-60x80-landmark-spotter.aspx

* Bushnell 15-45x60 Image View Spotting Scope http://www.swfa.com/pc-5079-790-new-bushnell-15-45x60-image-view-spotting-scope.aspx

* Bushnell 18-36x50 Sentry Spotting Scope http://www.swfa.com/pc-5064-796-bushnell-18-36x50-sentry-spotting-scope.aspx

* Barska 22-66x80 Spotter Pro Spotting Scope http://www.swfa.com/pc-6046-1001-barska-22-66x80-spotter-pro-spotting-scope.aspx

* Yukon 20-50x50 Spotting Scope http://www.swfa.com/pc-5677-325-yukon-20-50x50-spotting-scope.aspx

Thanks...


----------



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

barlamech said:


> Getting old, can't focus on sights like I used to. Wondering about putting scopes on my M1911, 586, 22/45, don't know where to begin.
> 
> What do I need for scopes and mounts, and how much dollars and damage will a gunsmith cost me?


barlamech,

I have seen one type of mount, that if I ever get to that point will use. You remove your left grip panel on a 1911 and replace it with the grip panel with a mount as a part of the grip panel. I like the fact that it does not alter the gun in any way and can be removed to bring the gun back into original condition.

Here is the link for that mount: http://www.gunaccessories.com/Aimtech/semiauto.asp

tex


----------



## bompa (Oct 26, 2006)

www.eabco.com/jpoint01.html
Check out the J-Point from JP Rifles..It is a small red dot sight that mounts in the rear sight dovetail on the pistols slide..No gunsmithing to do other than remove the rear sight..
This sight is an upgrade of the discontinued Tasco Optima and uses the same mounts..I have been using a couple of them on 9mm's,38 supers and 45 auto's for a few years with no problems..


----------

